# Help Ammonia Crisis For Beginner



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi This is my first pirahna and iv only recently found out about water testing ( my pet shop really had me over ) I was told next to nothing about there up keep, everything I now now iv found through later research after thing didn't seam right, i have a 3-4 year old red belly in a 40 gal with a jewel in tank filter and two large air stones, I tested my water and my ammonia level was through the roof! Iv since added a fluvial 105 canister filter as I thought my existing filter was not coping that's why my ammonias so bad? Iv also done two 20% water changes since with no improvement , will it cycle out itself with my new filter or am I in really bad trouble , all help wanted !!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Welcome to the hobby and to the site.

Yeah, if your tank has not been cycled, it will begin it's cycling process now.
Adding the canister filter was a good choice.

You'll need to read up on cycling, there's too much info to type in this window.
I'll browse the site and see if I can come up with some good links on cycling for you.

In the mean time, your 20% water changes are a good idea.
You don't want to change the water out too much, as it will slow the cycling process, but you want to change enough that you keep the ammonia level down enough that you're not burning your fish.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

That's how fish stores do it. Your fish dies you come back & but more. When did you first test water, when was new filter added, have you clean filter media lately? Could someone link clusters write-up on cycling. Have you been using some kind of conditioner when water changing?


----------



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

Thank for your fast replys, I added it yesterday straight from another well maintained tropical tank so it's not all brand new with no bacteria, that's good right? I cleaned my existing filter in my tank water from thevwater change. Any other ideas?



BRUNER247 said:


> That's how fish stores do it. Your fish dies you come back & but more. When did you first test water, when was new filter added, have you clean filter media lately? Could someone link clusters write-up on cycling. Have you been using some kind of conditioner when water changing?


I first tested the water on Friday , added the new filter sat , I always use conditioner an leave the water to get to room temp over night,


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Cycled filter is a big plus. Should start going down right away.


----------



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

BRUNER247 said:


> Cycled filter is a big plus. Should start going down right away.


That's wot I'm hoping I'm just panicking after reading so many threads on other sites sayin if ur ammonias high the can die instantly an so on ....


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

you made to the right place, hopefully you'll receive better answears here.

One question though, on mfk you stated tank size as 120L, correct me if I'm wrong, but thats 30g and if so far to small for a mature red belly.

This site is a treasure trove of information, hope you find it helpful.


----------



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

impalass said:


> you made to the right place, hopefully you'll receive better answears here.
> 
> One question though, on mfk you stated tank size as 120L, correct me if I'm wrong, but thats 30g and if so far to small for a mature red belly.
> 
> This site is a treasure trove of information, hope you find it helpful.


Hi that's right it is 120 I think some one told me that was 40 I'm sorry I'm really new to this , my pirahna is about 6 inch? I said it's 3-4yrs old but that could also b a lie knowin the shop I got it from? Does that sound rite? Ur the experts I'm all ears.


----------



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi guys , sorry to keep goin on, how long after I do a water change should I test the water , and am I doing this every day still or every other day ? Other info for u ph 7.4 , ammonia 8.0 , nitrate o, nitrates 80ppm?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

120L is about 30 gallon, ~3.8L = 1 gallon (US gallon).
if the filter you added is already established then you should start seeing the ammonia to drop. you can test the water everyday or every other day, doesn't matter too much. if its in a planted tank then it might still take some time for more bacterias to develop as a planted might not have as much as bio waste as the p tank.
I would also stop feeding the rbp until water parameters are back in check. it can go for couple weeks without food so don't worry much about not feeding it as this will reduce the ammonia produced by the rbp.
whats you nitrite level? I saw ammonia is at 8ppm, nitrate at 0 then an other nitrate at 80ppm, a little confused. if nitrate is really 80ppm then you need to do more frequent water change to bring it down. I keep mine nitrate at around 20ppm if possible. make sure to treat the new water to remove chlorine/chloramines other wise those could kill the bacterias in your filter.


----------



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

I am treating the water it just seems nothings budging I really don't get it , iv changed 60% now with 3 20% changes? Shall I do a 40 tomorrow ? My rbp is behaving really slugs an I think it mite have a slight ammonia burn on it's tail I jus reallly dnt know wot to do ? Help please,I dnt think iv gt long?


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

The waterchanges should've helped a lot. Have you looked in the tank for anything that could be rotting? Maybe some leftover food? What are you feeding this guy. And BTW a typical red belly will reach 6" in 6-8months.


----------



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

I done a 40 percent water change also this morning and still NOTHING? Iv vacuumed the tank every water change I don't get wots going on everyone says it should be going down but it's not? I feed it prawns , white fish ,bloodworms and v v rarely chicken ,


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Keep doingwater changes. I'd also cut back on feediing and if its just the one p not feed at all for a week so you can get the ammonia under control. Are you decholrinating new water?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Test your tapwater and see what it reads. It will also determine if your testkit is bad.
Are you on well water or anything?
Stop feeding the p, and test everyday and do a 15% w/c as needed.
Is the water foggy? If so def a sign of ammonia.
What test kit are you using, drops or strips?

Also what substrate do you have and again look for any uneaten food, also stop feeding chicken.


----------



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

My tap water is testing 0 , no just tap water conditioned with prime, the water wen settled is clear as cn b , only after iv gravel syphoned it's cloudy, I'm using API master iv heard a lot of people on here say it was a gud one?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

How exactly are you gravel washing?
If you're disturbing the gravel too much and if its getting all cloudy then theres your problem.
Tank should not go cloudy after a gravel wash

You're just supposed to slip the tube down over and through the gravel one spot at a time, wait a min then do another spot etc...

Yes the api kit is a good one


----------



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

I dig it in the gravel and drag it along? I'll do it ur way if itl help me out thanks, iv jus cleaned my filter with tank water and done a 40%change ammonias gone down to 4 from 8 this must b a gud sign ? Thanks for everyones tips and helps uv saved my fish !,


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BigdaddypIrahna said:


> I dig it in the gravel and drag it along? I'll do it ur way if itl help me out thanks, iv jus cleaned my filter with tank water and done a 40%change ammonias gone down to 4 from 8 this must b a gud sign ? Thanks for everyones tips and helps uv saved my fish !,


Lowering ammonia is a good sign. Its not goign to go down all at once but keep doing large waterchanges at least once a day until it is at zero. The only thing you have to make sure of is that you dont throw the tank back into a cycle with large water changes.


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

BigdaddypIrahna said:


> you made to the right place, hopefully you'll receive better answears here.
> 
> One question though, on mfk you stated tank size as 120L, correct me if I'm wrong, but thats 30g and if so far to small for a mature red belly.
> 
> This site is a treasure trove of information, hope you find it helpful.


Hi that's right it is 120 I think some one told me that was 40 I'm sorry I'm really new to this , my pirahna is about 6 inch? I said it's 3-4yrs old but that could also b a lie knowin the shop I got it from? Does that sound rite? Ur the experts I'm all ears.
[/quote]

He is deff NOT! 3-4 years old he's about 1 yr old if not younger, they get to 6in in 1yr. At 3-4 yrs he would b almost full grown!


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

BigdaddypIrahna said:


> Hi This is my first pirahna and iv only recently found out about water testing ( my pet shop really had me over ) I was told next to nothing about there up keep, everything I now now iv found through later research after thing didn't seam right, i have a 3-4 year old red belly in a 40 gal with a jewel in tank filter and two large air stones, I tested my water and my ammonia level was through the roof! Iv since added a fluvial 105 canister filter as I thought my existing filter was not coping that's why my ammonias so bad? Iv also done two 20% water changes since with no improvement , will it cycle out itself with my new filter or am I in really bad trouble , all help wanted !!


And also you should have gotten more Piranhas Red Bellies r a shoal fish which means it thrives best in a group of atleast 2 prefereably 3+. If kept alone they r very inactive and a lot less aggressive! So I would recommend getting a couple more. Preferably same size so they don't pick on each other. But that of course requires a bigger tank. 15-20 gal per fish


----------



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

Just checked again this morning ammonia is all gone but nitre is v high?

Can I feed him yet?


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

BigdaddypIrahna said:


> Just checked again this morning ammonia is all gone but nitre is v high?
> 
> Can I feed him yet?


U can feed him just a little though not too much


----------



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

Ph 7.6 , ammonia o , nitite 0 , nitrate10, is this ok or will ph have to come down?


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

BigdaddypIrahna said:


> Ph 7.6 , ammonia o , nitite 0 , nitrate10, is this ok or will ph have to come down?


Ph is fine, a sable pH is better than a fluctuating one. Btw u said ur nitrite is high? Ur nitrite and nitrate is perfect!


----------



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

It was high this morning but I dun a small water change and it droped when I got home, thanks alot for ur help mate I can relax and enjoy it now , it's been a stressful week


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

BigdaddypIrahna said:


> It was high this morning but I dun a small water change and it droped when I got home, thanks alot for ur help mate I can relax and enjoy it now , it's been a stressful week


I bet it was stressful! just make sure your pH doesn't fluctuate.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Piranha feeder said:


> you made to the right place, hopefully you'll receive better answears here.
> 
> One question though, on mfk you stated tank size as 120L, correct me if I'm wrong, but thats 30g and if so far to small for a mature red belly.
> 
> This site is a treasure trove of information, hope you find it helpful.


Hi that's right it is 120 I think some one told me that was 40 I'm sorry I'm really new to this , my pirahna is about 6 inch? I said it's 3-4yrs old but that could also b a lie knowin the shop I got it from? Does that sound rite? Ur the experts I'm all ears.
[/quote]

He is deff NOT! 3-4 years old he's about 1 yr old if not younger, they get to 6in in 1yr. At 3-4 yrs he would b almost full grown!
[/quote]

He SHOULD be larger then 6" at that age though 6" at 3-4 years old isn't abnormal if he was in some 20g at a lfs that whole time. A stunted p could be 3-4 years old and only 6"


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi that's right it is 120 I think some one told me that was 40 I'm sorry I'm really new to this , my pirahna is about 6 inch? I said it's 3-4yrs old but that could also b a lie knowin the shop I got it from? Does that sound rite? Ur the experts I'm all ears.
[/quote]

He is deff NOT! 3-4 years old he's about 1 yr old if not younger, they get to 6in in 1yr. At 3-4 yrs he would b almost full grown!
[/quote]

He SHOULD be larger then 6" at that age though 6" at 3-4 years old isn't abnormal if he was in some 20g at a lfs that whole time. A stunted p could be 3-4 years old and only 6"
[/quote]

You know better


----------

